

Coders At Work available for purchase - TY
http://apress.com/book/view/1430219483

======
TY
It's only $18.19 for the eBook version and contains in depth interviews with
very interesting people.

I'm half-way through the chapter with Jamie Zawinski - it's a blast to read.

There are interviews with Knuth, Norvig, Steele, Ingalls and 10 other
outstanding programmers. I can't shake off the feeling of being a kid in a
candy store...

